# Westminster police officer and corrections officer held in kidnap, rape of woman



## Hawke (Apr 6, 2010)

Source:
http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-officers-arrested6-2010apr06,0,3132061.story

The link also has video and more info.



> The incident unfolded Saturday night in the parking lot of the mall when  a 25-year-old woman was confronted by Det. Anthony Nicholas Orban of  the Westminster Police Department, who got into her car and pointed a  gun at the woman, said Sgt. David McBride of the Ontario Police  Department.
> 
> Jeff Thomas Jelinek, a corrections officer, stood by and watched as the  woman was forced to drive away, McBride said.
> 
> ...


What lessons can be learned from this horrible event?

I have heard that you never drive to a secondary crime scene.  What if you have a gun pointed at you while you are inside your car?

I am sorry for the lady involved and the nightmare she has to live with her entire life.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Apr 6, 2010)

Lessons to learn?

1)    If legal, a hidden Kel-Tec .32 fired into the nasal passages will do wonders for a rapist that starts to unzip their pants. Barring that, a good folding knife driven into the jugular will do the trick.
 
2)    Part of survival of any attack is waiting for a good opportunity to attack instead of the first opportunity. Train well and wait for the opening.

3)    Keep those car doors locked at all times on the highway.

4)    Being an LEO does not put a halo on your head.

Deaf


----------



## girlbug2 (Apr 7, 2010)

Horrible....and as a matter of fact I live in Westminster.


----------



## Guardian (Apr 11, 2010)

It just keeps getting worse and worse.


----------



## zDom (Apr 12, 2010)

Deaf Smith said:


> Keep those car doors locked at all times on the highway



I take that one step further: I always lock my door immediately upon entering the vehicle and ask passengers to do the same.

I'd say it is even MORE important "in town" where the vehicle may be traveling at a slow speed or even stopped at an intersection providing a bad guy with an opportunity to enter and/or remove you or a passenger from the vehicle.

Also, keep vehicle locked when NOT in it and it is parked, preventing bad guys from entering and hiding in the vehicle to pop up and attack.


----------



## Archangel M (Apr 12, 2010)

Wtf??


----------



## BLACK LION (Apr 16, 2010)

What lesson can be learned...??? Well, when faced with a threat dont hesitate for a second to bring wanton and gatuitous violence to any animals present that deserve it....dont stop until you are certain they are done and satisfied with the result... Ten go have a blue moon or two with a slice of orange and pray for your fallen enemies...also pray for any future ones that need thier come-up-ins too... Get some good sleep that night and wake up the next morning refreshed ready to face a new threat.


----------



## BLACK LION (Apr 16, 2010)

zDom said:


> I take that one step further: I always lock my door immediately upon entering the vehicle and ask passengers to do the same.
> 
> I'd say it is even MORE important "in town" where the vehicle may be traveling at a slow speed or even stopped at an intersection providing a bad guy with an opportunity to enter and/or remove you or a passenger from the vehicle.
> 
> Also, keep vehicle locked when NOT in it and it is parked, preventing bad guys from entering and hiding in the vehicle to pop up and attack.


 Also when entering the vehicle or moving at slow speeds like exiting or entering a parking spot DO NOT keep your seatbelt locked.  I alway unlatch my seatbelt wheneve I am coming to a stop or moving at speeds below 15 mph... I still hold on to the latch so I can re buckle once my speed is at GTFO range ....


----------



## girlbug2 (Apr 17, 2010)

That last part about the seat buckle is a little too much thinkin' for my brain while driving, I'm afraid.


----------

